# Twin Cities, Minnesota - 3 boys need homes



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

After much deliberation and advice from our vet, we have decided that we are not the best home for our boys. I have had them since they were 5 weeks old, and they are all very sweet towards humans. They are now about 7 months old. The problem that we have is that we live in a small apartment and we cannot get the cages far enough apart. Because of this, Templeton has been fighting with the other two boys. Per our vet's advice, Templeton has been separated for the past several weeks and it's about time for him to be reintroduced. Because I have recently undergone surgery and Gadget (one of the females) might be having her second of two very expensive surgeries, we do not have the time or money to handle both colonies of rats. 

Obviously we want a home where they could get the vet attention they need if it comes to neutering and a home where they can be introduced properly without the stress of girls. They will come with a smaller hospital cage, their fleece, a large igloo, water bowl, two lava ledges, and their litterbox. 

I am only asking $40 to ensure that they go to a good home. I would prefer for someone on here to get them. Please email at: akpb4 @ aol . com 

I can email pics as well.


----------

